# Frame Differences Between 2011 Roubaix Expert and Pro



## joepoonie (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi. I'm looking to purchase either a 2011 Roubaix Expert or a 2011 Roubaix Pro. I know that there's a definite difference in components between the Expert and the Pro. 

However, I'm having a hard time figuring out the difference between the Expert frame and the Pro frame. Both are SL3 design with FACT 10r carbon.

Am I blind, or is there not much difference (if any) between the frames except for the paint job?

Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, they are the same frame. This is also true in the Tarmac range. In many ways, the Expert is the value/performance sweet-spot of the whole line-up.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Expert with its full Utegra group is the same frame as the Pro. I was looking at this on the web site and find that this bike is an amazing deal for the money. I even like the Blue/White color scheme on the 2011 Expert


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree, the expert is a great bike at that price point, I bought an Expert Rival back in 2007 and it's been an awesome bike. I personally think the Carbon/Gloss White Pro Sram
it the best looking bike in the line, comes with Red/Force, TRP Brakes, Roval Wheels, carbon bars
and crankset…. I just had to have it so I ordered mine last week, hoping to have it in a few months.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't you get an OSBB on the Pro?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

t_togh said:


> Can't you get an OSBB on the Pro?


On the full bike, with SRAM, OSBB us the only option. In a frameset or with Shimano, the threaded BB is the only option.


----------

